# Describing eye colour



## Evilyn

I have a character in my book with golden eyes and I sometimes find it difficult to come up with different ways of describing them without being too cliche. I sometimes refer to them as amber with golden flecks or hues in them, anyway I found this link to be useful for describing eye colour incase anyone else is having the same problem.

I know some writers stay clear of this as it can become over descriptive but I always include eye colour and hair colour in my descriptions and maybe one distinguishing feature such as a tattoo, scar or disfigurement.

Eye Color List

Evi


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Unless it's salient to the plot, don't worry about describing more than once or twice. Maybe a couple of times near the beginning, and then you don't really need to mention it again for many, many chapters (unless you have a situation like other characters reacting to this character's strange eye color, thinking they're a witch or cursed or something like that, a la Perrin in _The Wheel of Time_).

That said: gold, amber, like the sun, bronze, goldenrod, yellow, yellowish, and honey are all words you could use.


----------



## Caged Maiden

I agree with not reiterating too often.  I have a character with unique eyes and I only mention it upon meeting him, and then once again in an important scene.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## topazfire

That is an interesting link! Too bad my eye colour isn't on there (olive green with brown polka dots - no joke) 

I have found that I tend to use eye colour description only to try and denote regional, or hereditary differences, especially among family members. 

The site certainly provides some decriptive colours that I had not thought of using before. I particularly like 'gunmetal grey'!


----------



## SeverinR

Eye color is a description that imo should be only mentioned if:

1.like Topazfire above, unique or rare and noticable. (noticed a patient had really blue eyes with a unique pattern, would I have noticed his eyes if normal? no.
2.love story, ie the person notices the object of their affection's eye color.
3.or if the eye changes, one changeling's eyes change color and design, changes from human design to reptile.

That being said, my character sheet always lists eye color just in case.


----------

